
CPU-intensive Ruby/Python code runs slower on default-configured Docker - lostmsu
http://mamememo.blogspot.com/2020/05/cpu-intensive-rubypython-code-runs.html
======
lostmsu
TL;DR; nearly 2x due to Spectre mitigations on by default. Probably does not
affect AMD.

The article has plenty technical details.

